# absence



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone notice Bob and Harry are all quiet??? Bob said he was gonna stop turning pens and start on some new projects and Harry was seemingly getting back into pens , i bet both have some new pictures in the next few days.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quiet be buggered, I gave a thread on repairing touch lamps a couple of days ago and have given my two pennyworth of advice to quite a few posts. This afternoon I'm going out to buy a new fire extinguisher for my shed and when I return will probably reduce the size if six Acrylic blanks using my metal lathe but no photo shoot as it will be the same as I recently posted. The same goes for the making of the six Acrylic pens because it would just be boring, being the same as my recent ones but I shall show a shot of them all together when finished. I wondered if there would be any interest in a thread showing how to safely clean video heads in VHS recorders.
I'm humbled at the thought that anyone would miss me Levon.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

speak of the devil, uh oh, is that Harry? just teasing, Harry
you know we love photos. it really is not boring. i love to joke around but do learn lots from the photos you gentlemen post. so dont worry about other people think , if one person such as me learns and like to view your pictures, that is reason enough to post them, right?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, i was making copies of lots of the pictures here to use later, then my printer got the flu. i hope to pick up a new printer this weekend.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi levon,

I too am around, but unlike Harry, I am just lurking in the shadows for the moment. I am currently coverd up with work at the office and the wife has had me busy on some chores when I get in so no shop time at the moment. Never fear though as I am keeping an eye on things 

It is nice to be missed though


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't let them kid you. Naps don't count as work.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i figured Bob had been busy as Bobj respectfully says counting beans my wife and son are pulling their hair out waiting for april 15th. i just wanted to let you guys know that we see when youre not here! Bob i was testing the waters to get some junk started,lol but youre watching me! hahahaha im just kidding, have a good weekend im going to grandson's 1st birthday in atlanta this weekend.


----------

